# Bild in Tabelle nicht bündig



## Eiszwerg (8. September 2004)

Hallo liebe Community!

Folgendes Problem:

ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Zeilen.
Die erste Zeile geht über 2 Spalten.
Daraus ergibt sich, dass die 2. Zeile 2 Spalten hat.

Ich möchte nun eine Grafik in der ersten Zeile ganz links platzieren.
Leider gelingt mir dies einfach nicht.

Bin mit folgendem Code dabei:

```
<table style="width:800px;border-collapse:collapse;">
<tr>
<td><img src="../bilder/news.gif" align="left"/></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" style="width:200px;background-color:000066;padding-top:20px;font-size:x-small;">
.
.
.
```

Der Anhang zeigt das Problem noch einmal genau.


----------



## Eiszwerg (8. September 2004)

Da ich wohl auch für's Anhängen von Datein zu doof bin:







Das Hellblau ist der Seiten-Hintergrund.
Das Weiss ist das Bild.
Das Dunkelblau ist die erste Zelle der 2. Spalte, mit welcher das "Logo"  gerne bündig abschliessen soll.


----------

